# Music with Untapped Potential



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Once in a while I hear some music I feel no performance did the music justice, especially when it is more obscure, and there is only 1 recording. The Fuchs Piano Sonata No. 3 is my example. The Marco Polo label is great for uncovering obscure works, but the recording characteristics can be lousy, with bad presence, even though the sound is DDD, and the performance is usually not very distinctive. 

I'm interested in hearing some suggestions that you feel there is greater potential in the music than is currently available in recordings.


----------



## Fabulin (Jun 10, 2019)

Vasily Kalinnikov's _Bylina_ is something I would like to have as many different performances of as I have of Saint-Saens' _Danse Macabre_.
Richard Wagner's _Rule Britannia_ overture is currently only available recorded by... the Hong Kong Philharmonic.
Emilie Mayer's symphonies are a cycle I would gladly hear done by Mozart-Beethoven-Schubert specialists.

Golden Age Hollywood scores in general - typically re-recorded by the Czech Philharmonic, Moscow Philharmonic, and other not exactly top tier orchestras, conducted by not exactly top tier conductors. A gold mine.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Kalinnikov's a good shout. I'd go for "The Cedar and the Palm" and the String Serenade.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Kalinnikov's String Serenade is great! I found the performance by Svetlanov quite good, the sound also. I agree in the Bylina overture, the brass sound is captured pretty bad, or just badly played. I was also into this Hollywood movie soundtrack phase for a while, and City of Prague or Royal Scottish Philharmonic renditions are never as great as the original.


----------

